# Проходит через лес vs проходит лес



## Cliff Barnes

привет

Oн проходит черес лес.
Oн проходит лес.

eсть разница между этими предложенями?

спасибо


----------



## Awwal12

Небольшая, по-моему, есть. В "пройти/проходить что-л." (в пространственном смысле, естественно) на передний план выходит значение "миновать что-л., идя" - в конечном итоге, та идея, что участок пути оставлен позади или вот-вот будет пройден. В "проходить/пройти через что-л." такого акцента я не улавливаю - внимание акцентировано на самом движении сквозь что-л.


----------



## Maria_Fox

Cliff Barnes said:


> Oн проходит лес


Как-то коряво звучит имхо


----------



## Maria_Fox

Cliff Barnes said:


> Oн проходит черес лес.


Так правильней.


----------



## Rosett

Cliff Barnes said:


> Oн проходит через лес.
> Oн проходит лес.
> 
> Есть ли разница между этими предложениями?


Семантически, да.

Первое - это "целенаправленное движение субъекта в пространстве, с тем стативным значением, которое возникает при подлежащем, обозначающем неподвижный пространственный объект, как в примере (11) Дорога проходит через лес".
Такая конструкция подходит для последовательного описания перемещения в пространстве, как например: "Идеально здоровый человек обычно без труда может подняться по этой дороге. Он проходит через лес, взбирается по внушительному подъему на гору ...".

Вторая конструкция может служить для описания или уточнения характера подобного перемещения:
"Aug 20, 2013 - У Агнесе свой метод сбора грибов – она проходит лес насквозь – благо, не слишком большой. И не ставит сверхзадачу найти максимум ...".
"Aug 30, 2016 - Было видно, что он проходит лес по краю, не углубляясь в его центральную часть. Ещё минут двадцать – и на пути опять возникнут ...".

Примеры ОП, конечно, довольно искусственные без контекста.


----------



## Sobakus

Cliff Barnes said:


> привет
> 
> Oн проходит черес лес.
> Oн проходит лес.
> 
> eсть разница между этими предложенями?
> 
> спасибо


Первое предложение однозначно говорит, что он входит в лес. Второе же может точно так же значить, что он прошёл мимо леса, обошёл, миновал.


----------



## Vovan

Cliff Barnes said:


> Oн проходит через лес.
> Oн проходит лес.
> 
> eсть разница между этими предложенями?


Пройти через лес - 1) to get somewhere walking through a forest/wood,
2) to go through (lie across) a forest/wood (of a road, a pipeline, etc.)
_Чтобы добраться до их хижины, тебе придётся пройти через этот лес.
Линия электропередачи проходит через лес._​
Пройти лес - 1) (only in phrases) ~ вдоль и поперёк: to walk a forest/wood far and wide; ~ за какое-то время: to traverse a whole forest/wood in some period of time;
2) to walk on a road/path along a forest/wood until the forest/wood ends (usually, to get somewhere else)
_Я прошёл лес вдоль и поперёк, но так и не нашёл своих друзей.
Я прошёл лес за полдня.
Когда мы прошли лес, то увидели вдалеке деревеньку._​


----------



## Cliff Barnes

я думаю что теперь я понял разницу.

спасибо всем


----------



## Xavier61

Vovan said:


> Пройти через лес - 1) to get somewhere walking through a forest/wood,
> 2) to go through (lie across) a forest/wood (of a road, a pipeline, etc.)
> _Чтобы добраться до их хижины, тебе придётся пройти через этот лес.
> Линия электропередачи проходит через лес._​
> Пройти лес - 1) (only in phrases) ~ вдоль и поперёк: to walk a forest/wood far and wide; ~ за какое-то время: to traverse a whole forest/wood in some period of time;
> 2) to walk on a road/path along a forest/wood until the forest/wood ends (usually, to get somewhere else)
> _Я прошёл лес вдоль и поперёк, но так и не нашёл своих друзей.
> Я прошёл лес за полдня.
> Когда мы прошли лес, то увидели вдалеке деревеньку._​


Проходить лесом means the same as проходить через лес, or are there differences? Can we use it in speech or is it old style?
Context: Чеченцы засели в одном месте, где надобно было проходить лесом.


----------



## Awwal12

Xavier61 said:


> Проходить лесом means the same as проходить через лес, or are there differences?


There are, I believe. Проходить лесом almost necessarily requires an object or some spatial adjunct; I hardly can imagine this phrase without one (проходить *что-л./мимо чего-л./какое-л. расстояние etc. *лесом).
P.S.: In your example it's not expressed in the very clause but still implied - some *place* where one would need to go through the woods.


----------



## Q-cumber

By the way, "иди (ты) лесом / шёл бы ты лесом" is used as an euphemism, meaning 'get lost, f@ck off, go to hell'.


----------



## Xavier61

Awwal12 said:


> There are, I believe. Проходить лесом almost necessarily requires an object or some spatial adjunct; I hardly can imagine this phrase without one (проходить *что-л./мимо чего-л./какое-л. расстояние etc. *лесом).
> P.S.: In your example it's not expressed in the very clause but still implied - some *place* where one would need to go through the woods.


Yes, usually people doesn't go through the woods to stay there. I understand the examples in that sense. Через лес also implies somewhere to arrive.


----------



## Awwal12

Xavier61 said:


> Yes, usually people doesn't go through the woods to stay there.


Indeed, but you're seemingly missing the key point. The woods just aren't in the main focus of attention here; it's the very place which is (_где_ надобно было проходить лесом).

Он шёл через лес.
Он шёл лесом.
Он проходил через лес.
Он проходил лесом.
Он проходил лесом мимо города.

It seems to me that an object in instrumentalis just cannot work as a semantic object of a movement verb - and проходить demands expression of one in any non-elliptical context (you cannot just проходить, you need to проходить something, even though it is not necessary expressed as a direct object in accusative).


----------



## Sobakus

To me, «Он проходил лесом» sounds just as good as any other phrase and means the same as «Он шёл лесом». The meaning here is not "to pass by" but, from Ожегов:

*1.* В ходьбе, движении передвинуться по какому-н. или к какому-н. месту. _П. по мосту. П. к выходу. П. вперёд. По небу прошла туча. По реке прошёл катер. Рыба прошла на нерест._

The secondary imperfective expresses a more gradual motion which is part of a bigger trip. I wouldn't use _проходить через лес_ to express this either as it focuses more on leaving the forest behind, on entering it for a short time while the other phrase focuses on where the action is taking place.


----------



## Vovan

Xavier61 said:


> Проходить лесом means the same as проходить через лес, or are there differences? Can we use it in speech or is it old style?


In speech, we say/write
"пройти [какое-то расстояние] лесом",
"пройти лесом, чтобы не [встретиться с кем-то/чем-то, опоздать] (зд.: пройти = обойти или, наоборот, пробраться по прямой линии)".​Например:
_Оставшиеся полпути мы (про)шли лесом.
Пришлось идти/пройти лесом, иначе нас бы засекли._​Also, note what Q-cumber said: sometimes you may be understood as making a joke:
_Что нам посоветовали девчонки? Идти лесом._​
And by the way: we have "идти по лесу" as well. It can also be translated as "to walk/go through the forest", but it doesn't imply any destination or availability of other routes: on the contrary, it focuses the listener's/reader's attention on the surroundings, on the process, etc.:
_...Пришлось идти по лесу. Вначале все было просто замечательно: мы даже собрали грибов и ягод. Но ближе к вечеру поняли, что заблудились..._​
As for your example, I'm not quite sure what exactly is meant. I mean, where is the place the Chechens have hidden themselves, in the first place? Is it already in the forest, or not?..
​


----------



## Xavier61

Q-cumber said:


> By the way, "иди (ты) лесом / шёл бы ты лесом" is used as an euphemism, meaning 'get lost, f@ck off, go to hell'.


Thank you, now I understand "троллей прошу проходить лесом". I had seen it in some forums. Is it more or less rude than "прошу ходить лесом"?


----------



## Xavier61

Vovan said:


> In speech, we say/write
> "пройти [какое-то расстояние] лесом",
> "пройти лесом, чтобы не [встретиться с кем-то/чем-то, опоздать] (зд.: пройти = обойти или, наоборот, пробраться по прямой линии)".​Например:
> _Оставшиеся полпути мы (про)шли лесом.
> Пришлось идти/пройти лесом, иначе нас бы засекли._​Also, note what Q-cumber said: sometimes you may be understood as making a joke:
> _Что нам посоветовали девчонки? Идти лесом._​
> And by the way: we have "идти по лесу" as well. It can also be translated as "to walk/go through the forest", but it doesn't imply any destination or availability of other routes: on the contrary, it focuses the listener's/reader's attention on the surroundings, on the process, etc.:
> _...Пришлось идти по лесу. Вначале все было просто замечательно: мы даже собрали грибов и ягод. Но ближе к вечеру поняли, что заблудились..._​
> As for your example, I'm not quite sure what exactly is meant. I mean, where is the place the Chechens have hidden themselves, in the first place? Is it already in the forest, or not?..
> ​


Thank you for your detailed explanation. "Лесом" seems to be a word with some special usages, I have just also seen (in the line of what Q-cumber wrote) "послать женщину лесом".
The Chechens were everywhere, it looks like most of them were hidding in the forest and coming out now and then to attack. But it is an old example, before 1917.


----------



## Q-cumber

Xavier61 said:


> Thank you, now I understand "троллей прошу проходить лесом". I had seen it in some forums. Is it more or less rude than "прошу ходить лесом"?


This expression is generally soft enough, yet might be not that polite. It is often used jokingly. As to ходить / проходить , the latter verb is perfective, thus it suggests some singular/complete action (passage through the woods ). The level of rudeness is not affected.


----------

